
Harvard Admissions Procedures Summary [pdf] - jedwhite
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/5004964/Harvard-Admissions-Procedures-Summary.pdf
======
jedwhite
This is a Trial Exhibit from SFFA v Harvard court case currently in the news:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-look-at-harvards-
admissions-g...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-look-at-harvards-admissions-
guidelines-1539804848)

